# Majestic Fountain Pen Nibs



## Richie (Oct 8, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get replacement nib for the Majestic pen, preferably fitted to th feed.

I did see a site awhile ago but never made a note of it!

Thanks in advance for your help.

Rich


----------



## Richie (Oct 8, 2015)

By replacement nibs I mean fine or broad nibs


----------



## magpens (Oct 8, 2015)

If you want an exact replacement of the original try PSI customer service by phone.
I know that is not much help.

This place might be able to help if you know the thread size, etc. :

Meisternibs - Blog

Or somebody on this forum:

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/

or ask Linda at this website:

http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Oct 10, 2015)

Bock Nibs


----------



## Richie (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for your help, trying to get them ordered today!


----------

